# Hand Break Cable (Rear)



## 105431 (Jun 25, 2007)

Hi All

Wonder if anyone can help me?
I am looking for a hand break cable its the rear one that goes between the two rear wheels, I have a Swift Kontiki Talbot Express 1991 its on a Alco chassis and the cable is the extended one.
The dealers keep sending a one for the Talbot Express which is the short one.
Any dealers that I can order one from or telephone number.

Thanks for any replies
I have been told that this is the place to get the information that I require.

Regards
eddie.e


----------



## 89682 (Jun 4, 2005)

Hi Eddie

I suppose it's the Alko chassis bit causing confusion. have you tried Delfin designs. They seem to keep all sorts of bits for the more mature motorhome. If not may be that they will know a man who can!

http://www.delfindesigns.co.uk/

Hope this helps

regards

Herman


----------



## ingram (May 12, 2005)

When you say 'the dealers' do you mean Talbot / Peugeot dealers or motorcaravan dealers?

The latter may be able to get the correct part information from Swift, or maybe you could contact Swift direct. As I understand it, the Alco chassis has it's own rear axle / suspension etc. so the cable may be an 'Alco' one rather than a 'Talbot' one.

hth

Harvey


----------



## 105431 (Jun 25, 2007)

*Hand Break cable rear*

Hi
Thank you very much Harvey & Herman.
I have been in touch with Alco and the cable is on its way to me at this moment.
You were both right its the Alco part that was required the cable that the dealers were sending was for the Talbot Express rear one which is smaller.
Only the conversion to the alco chassis is where the garage is going wrong.
once again thank you very much.

regards eddie.


----------

